
Ask HN: What minor, yet annoying, problems do you need help fixing in 2019? - dr_kiszonka
Are there any small issues, in your professional or personal life, that have been annoying you for a while? Maybe HN folks can help?<p>I would rather you posted problems that can&#x27;t be Googled easily, unless your problem is not knowing the right keywords. It is just a preference, though.<p>Thanks and Happy New Year!
======
hyzyla
Configuring and deploying web application before adding business logic

~~~
dr_kiszonka
Not necessarily my area of expertise, but what would be your desired end
state?

